# Poke holes in smart pots?



## ross (May 24, 2013)

So I started using some smart pots but they don't seem to dry out as quickly as my plastic containers even tho the roots are supposed to "breath" and stuff. Are you supposed to put holes in these? Thanks!


----------



## Grower13 (May 24, 2013)

get some air moving around them....... they will dry out.


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2013)

No, don't put holes in them....what size are you using and how often are you watering? Also what are you using for soil? I usually have the exact opposite problem. They dry out fast.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 24, 2013)

Yeah mine dry out fast as well. I do poke holes on the top rim but not for drainage, it's for tying them ladies down. Heh heh heh.


----------



## grass hopper (May 26, 2013)

HighBrixMMJ said:
			
		

> Yeah mine dry out fast as well. I do poke holes on the top rim but not for drainage, it's for tying them ladies down. Heh heh heh.


 
i just starting using and don't know crap about indoor grows yet. it does make perfect sense they SHOULD dry faster as the sides are exposed to ventillated air movement. maybe as i am ross, you are just using larger containers or not sufficient air movement. random thoughts...


----------



## WrEkkED (May 26, 2013)

Mine dried out every 7 days under T5's and in veg but in flower now every 3 days. I'm using 3 gal. root pouches, but it's the exact same principle. If you have a big pot and little plant, they will dry out much slower.


----------

